# Help replacing my oil pressure switch



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

i found a small leak at my oil pressure switch wich is located under my oil filter, dripping in the driveway my question is, if i remove this will oil come pissing out?, i just finished chaging the oil with royal purple, ( KA24E ) this leak has been going on for couple weeks now

I'm still :newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as the motor is not running, it will not piss out!


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

ok thank you very much


----------

